# wie kann ich ein Video/Film schneiden, ohne das VideoFormat zu ändern?



## gochtel (2. August 2004)

Hallo ersmal,

Da ich gerade viel Zeit habe, wollt ich mal versuchen Videos zu bearbeiten,

aber wie kann ich ein Video einfach nur schneiden und gleichzeitig das orriginalFormat beibehalten?

hab mit AdobePremiere hinbekommen das Video zu schneiden, neu zu rendern und dann zu speichern, aber egal was ich einstelle das Ergebnis ist bei gleichem Speicherverbrauch schlechter,
 oder gleich gut und dafür 10mal so groß!?

geht das mit premiere nicht oder mit was/wie kann ich das machen?


----------



## kasper (2. August 2004)

Mit VirtuaDub  kann man Videos schneiden, ohne dass das Video neu berechnet wird. Einfach bei Video "Direct stream copy" auswählen.  Man kann mit VirtualDub aber keine Überblendungen machen, sondern nur harte Schnitte.


----------



## gochtel (2. August 2004)

thx, werd das mal testen

aber kann man bei Adobe nicht irgendwie einstellen das er das Video mit genau den gleichen einstellungen/Qualität  rendert wie das orriginal?


----------



## meta_grafix (2. August 2004)

Der Codec greift nur wenn das Material neu gerendert werden muß. Wenn nur geschnitten wird, ohne Filter oder Transitions, muß auch nicht gerendert sondern nur exportiert werden.


----------



## goela (3. August 2004)

Wenn Du die gleichen Einstellungen des Quellmaterials beim Export nimmst und in den Projekteinstellungen den Haken bei "Neu komprimieren" entfernst, geht dies natürlich ebenfalls.

Tip: Um zu wissen, welche Codec des Quellmaterial braucht bzw. verwendet wird. Einfach GSpot fragen. (Siehe Thread Videotools).


----------



## SuPaX (3. August 2004)

Hi erstmal!

=========

Habe hier eine anleitung zum schneiden von filmen mit virtualdub gefunden---> KLICK ZUR ANLEITUNG 

=========

Hatte früher mal ein paar Filme mit TmpgEnc geschnitten
und bin eigentlich auch ganz gut mit umgekommen kannst ja mal testen.
Hier der  LINK ZUM DOWNLOAD 

=========

hier und eine anleitung für tmpgenc zum schneiden von filmen.
---> HIER DIE ANLEITUNG 

=========

Hoffe das ich dir geholfen habe 

MFG


----------



## T-Zwo (26. August 2004)

Ich poste meine Frage mal zu diesem Thema, weil sie der Original-Frage ähnlich ist.

Und zwar  hab ich mir rohes, ungeschnittenes Material von einer DVD geholt,um es mit Premiere 6.0 zu schneiden. Das Problem ist jetzt, dass das Material 50 Min lang ist und so sehr schwierig zu bearbeiten ist. Jetzt die Frage:

Gibt es ein geeignetes Programm, dass mir einen langen Film automatisch in kleinere Clips zerschnippelt (z.B. immer 5min ein cut) ohne dass dabei die Qualität leidet?

Premiere 6.0 hat ja leider noch keine Szenenerkennung und manuell möchte ich es nicht machen, da ich hier ein Projekt mit Dutzenden DVDs vor mir liegen habe.

Wäre cool wenn jemand was weißt.

Gruß, 
T-Zwo


----------



## querfeldein (24. September 2004)

T-Zwo:
kann ich Dich fragen wie Du das materiel roh von dvd gerippt hast ?

danke für die antwort


----------



## T-Zwo (27. September 2004)

Das Programm, das ich benutz habe heißt Sceneo VCopy und das gibt es z.B. bei Chip.de zum Download. Keine Ahnung, ob es da nicht auch bessere gibt, das ist aber dafür kostenlos.

Gruß,T-Zwo


----------

